#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Тест: Интерактивный диктант.

## Galina

А этот тест посложнее будет - http://www.gramota.ru/class/coach/idictation/45_163


___________________________________

46/51

----------


## Сергей Волков

45\51
пунктуация хромает

----------


## Спокойный

48\51
Тест для пятиклассников, что-ли. Дурацкий какой-то. Таких ошибок и в голову не придет сделать, как там предлагается. К тому же я не согласен с тем, что из правила - обращение выделяется с двух сторон запятыми должно быть почему-то исключение для "о". Даже если так и есть, это как-то нелогично.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Волков

Так я слышал, если используется междометие, то запятая не ставится.

----------


## Спокойный

Хм. То-есть, к примеру, восклицание "О, Марат!", нужно писать как "О Марат!"? Так, что-ли, получается по-русски?  :Smilie:

----------

Татьяна (24.12.2008)

----------


## Иилья

Правильных ответов: 48
Всего вопросов: 51
"О герой....." без запятой....
"Междометия обычно отделяются запятыми. Исключением является междометие О, которые не отделяется от следующего за ним обращения."
Когда я учился такой фигни не было!

----------

Татьяна (24.12.2008)

----------


## Won Soeng

49 из 51 
Насчет "О, боже" или "О боже" - что-то слышал, про исключение. Но если бы здесь не прочитал - не вспомнил бы ни за что.

----------


## Сигизмунд

Правильных ответов: 50
Ну всё, я точно могу называться Русским писателем  :Smilie: 
Я на беспрец*ид*ентном прокосячил ))

----------


## Naldjorpa

Правильных 40 )))
Я исчо не проснулсо )))))))))))))

----------


## Этэйла

:Big Grin:  Правильных ответов: 37
Всего вопросов: 51
Да и сзапятыме немного не туда поставила, и  мягких знаков не доставила, и проблемы с наречиями, которые пишутся с двумя буквами :EEK!:

----------


## Этэйла

Remesnik когда книгу в издательство сдаете, там есть такие люди как редактор, так что не правильное написание слов не искажает смысл изложенного...

----------


## Сигизмунд

> Remesnik когда книгу в издательство сдаете, там есть такие люди как редактор, так что не правильное написание слов не искажает смысл изложенного...


Но бывалые писаки говорят, что если произведение написано с ошибками, это существенно портит впечатление рецензентов. Тем более что в наш век принято произведения сначала опубликовать на всеобщее обозрение, а уже потом может быть куда-то идти в редакцию и т.п. А вдруг дети прочитают ещё в интернете? Или родители скачают и распечатают детям, а там ошибки? Я тогда себе только карму подпорчу  :Smilie:

----------


## Asanga

46/51. Запятые никогда не выучу где ставить. В Ворде пользуюсь функциями: пропустить предложение и добавить в словарь. Тибетцам хорошо, - у них нет запятых.
Вообще, знаки препинания - это какой-то атавизм.

----------


## Сергей Волков

Асангу на форуме забанить нельзя восстановить

----------


## Пилигрим

41/51. Ээх! И в аттестате две тройки, по русскому и по английскому, никаких способностей к языкам. :Cry:

----------

